# H) Puppets War 'Thundercrow' W) ???



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So unfortunately I'm here at work, and i can't get Puppets War past my firewall... A few months back they began making a variant speeder, as well as a variant flier. They called the flier a Thundercrow. Since then they now sell the speeder with all of the options to make a flier or a speeder... it looks like a minature Vulture. I'll link to the Puppets War site as soon as I can get home. Anyway, I was pondering using it for a Marine army, but... 


Anyway, here's what I've got.

One Thundercrow flier, assembled. Canopy is still removed, allowing you to paint the cockpit. The kit comes with two pilots, still on sprue.

One speeder variant, unassembled. This is the same main fuselage, no canopy. Two-seater speeder, small half-wings, turbine engines.

Flying base and skimmer base.

A wide slew of weapons. 

x4 Missile Launchers, designed for underwing, plus 2 Targeters for the fuselage.
x2 Multimeltas*
x2 Heavy Bolters*
x2 Plasma Cannons*
x2 Lascannons
x2 Fuselage-mounted Assault Cannons
x2 Wing-mounted Assault Cannons (the flier version wings have mountings for these)

*They're fairly close to GW, but of course can't be exact

In effect, what you have here are enough parts for one fighter that was originally designed to basically play the role of a Stormraven, and one speeder. there's only one pilot sprue unfortunately, but the flier is a nearly fully enclosed canopy.

Not sure what I'd want in trade for the fliers... I'm really just curious if anyone's interested first. I'm looking for some Deathwing bits, as well as Grey Knight components, Space Wolf bits, etc.


----------



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)




----------

